# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Tipps für Portes du Soleil, Les Gets, Chatel ...

## **tunefish**

in einer woche isses soweit, wir fahre zum 1. mal für ne gute woche nach porte du soleil usw... man liest ja so einiges drüber, habe aber dennoch ein paar fragen wie ihr das so gemacht habt.
wir werden mitm wohnwagen fahren und wollen den dann auf einem campingplatz abstellen und dann von dort aus jeden tag in nen anderen park fahren. könnt ihr nen guten zentralen campingplatz empfehlen? ich denke wenn wir auf die französische seite fahren wird es billiger sein, oder?
Is das überhaupt so zu empfehlen?

Wie läuft das dort denn mit dem ticket ab? kauft man da für jeden park extra, weil man kann doch in einem park starten und dann in den nächsten weiterfahren. Auf was für kosten kann man sich da so einstellen?

welche parks bzw. abfahrten sollte man auf keinen fall verpassen? also aufjedenfall will ich die downhillstrecke in champery fahren  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

kartenmäßig is das ganz easy
bei dem park bei dem ihr als ersts seid könnt ihr einfach eine karte für das ganze gebiet kaufn. dort könnt ihr dann auch nach tagen kaufen(1tag, 2tage, 3tage...) am besten gleich so lange ihr bleibt.

von den parks selber hab i "leider" nur chatel gschaft, is unbedingt zu empfehlen! les gets natürlich auch was man so hört. aber in den andern bin i wie gesagt zu nichts gekommen

von Wohnmobil halt i persönlich ja sowieso überhaupt nix :Wink:

----------


## **tunefish**

wir fahren mitm wohnwagen nicht wohnmobil :P unterkünfte sind leider unbezahlbar in der schweiz...d.h. ich kann eine karte kaufen und alle parks damit nutzen? das is ja cool. danke schonmal

----------


## Glenmor

Wohnwagen/-mobil alles das gleiche ;P

ich fahr mim bike direkt, mitm zelt undm Schlafsack im gepäck :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ich war zweimal dort. Wir waren immer im Morzine in Chalet oder Appartment stationiert. Ist ziemlich günstig im Sonntag. Morzine ist relativ zentral. Von dort kommt man mit dem Bike sowohl  nach Les Gets, als auch Chatel, Champery, ...Wir starteten halt immer von dort und hatten daher immer einen kleinen Rucksack dabei. Bzw. bei 6 Leute 3 Rucksäcke mit Werkzeug, Schläuche, Trinken.

----------


## Sethimus

nach les gets wird dieses jahr aufwendiger zu kommen, da der pleney lift ausgetauscht wird. von 8:30 - 10:30 laufen die beiden sessellifte stattdessen fuer biker, rest vom tag gibts bus shuttle nach les gets. dafuer laeuft der super morzine lift laenger und schneller und auf der super morzine seite wurde gebaut. wer zum pleney heizen hin will wird eher ein langes gesicht machen.

----------


## **tunefish**

d.h. ihr würdet alles mitm bike fahren oder? ich wäre halt in der früh mitm auto nach les gets gefahren und dort alle abfahrten gemacht, am nächsten tag mitm auto nach champery und da wieder nen tag gefahren... is das fürs erste mal nicht kompliziert mitm bike alle abfahrten zu finden?^^

----------


## Sethimus

so lange du des lesens maechtig bist und keiner farbenblindheit unterliegst wirst du schon heimfinden. hast du dir mal auf ner karte angeschaut wie lang man von morzine nach champery faehrt? is jetzt nicht gerade so dass da keine berge zwischen den beiden orten sind...

such dir ne bude in morzine und gut ist, so wie fast jeder andere auch. chatel wohnen ist unvorteilhaft, da der park nicht direkt am ort ist. in morgins wohnen lohnt nicht da du von dort aus erst en umweg ueber 3 lifte nehmen musst um zu den anderen parks zu kommen. champery wuerd ich nur wohnen wenn ich den dicken geldbeutel dabei haett...

----------


## **tunefish**

so sind leider schon zurück, 2 tage früher wie geplant da mein mitfahrer sich verletzt hat. wir haben in chatel am campingplatz gewohnt. ging eigentlich alles super, um 9 is der bus direkt an bikepark chatel gefahren (5 min fahrzeit). leider hatte es die tage davor geregnet, alle schwarzen strecken waren wegen cshlechter streckenverhältnisse gesperrt, viele rote waren unfahrbar da man bis zu 10cm im schlamm und matsch gesteckt ist.
von den strecken auch in les gets und so war ich ein bisschen enttäuscht, da sie ja mit über 10 DH strecken werben, meiner meinung sind das platt gefahrene autobahnen mit ein paar sprüngen, schade eigentlich.
champery die schwarze war heavy, konnt ich erst nachm 3. mal komplett durchfahren, aber das isses was ich mir unter downhill vorstelle  :Wink:  leider hat da dann nachmittags meine bremse schlapp gemacht, verständlich :P

----------

